
World record: P85D driving 728.7 km, 452.8 mi on a single charge - ghosh
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z5W4LJ5zL9g&feature=youtu.be
======
feld
My buddy did 438 in his P85. If he had the P85D I bet he could have hit 500
easy.

~~~
nixarn
Not sure he could. The P85D has a lower reported range than the P85 (270 miles
on the P85 and 253 miles on the P85D).

